# Cracked Top Tube of Warranty Replacement Frame....YIKES!!



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, I bought a 2012 Diamondback Sortie 1.0 29er full suspension bike at the end of last summer on sale for about $1800.

In early 2013, I kept hearing a creaking/chirping sound. Couldn't figure out what it was until March when a crack formed near where the top tube and down tubes are welded. Took the frame to the shop, they replaced the front triangle with a 2013 Sortie Black 29er....

Worked great, until yesterday. Same noise....didn't last as long. Cracked formed in the same exact area. That's like 9 months per frame!! i will be taking my frame to the shop tomorrow.









Other info, I'm 6ft. 265 lbs. The frame is a medium. I tested both a large and medium, the medium felt better.

I live in AZ and ride XC. XC in AZ can be a little rocky, but that's it. No large drops or jumps.

Q1: Why does it break in that area? Why is that a weak part of the frame?
Q2: WTF? Is it my weight contributing to this? Even if it is....WTF?
Q3: Could the fact that I chose a medium instead of a large be contributing to this?
Q4; If and when they honor their warranty, what should I do? Get a larger frame? Up grade to their "all mountain" 29er? Should I stay away from Diamondback??

BTW, they've changed the frame for 2014. I'm not sure a front triangle will fit with the rest of the frame...


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd go for a size large frame.
At 6', I don't know how you "fit" a medium.
No idea why the frame cracked-lots of variables there, but two frames failing in the same spot would have me looking for something different and I'd start with a larger frame.
Do you run an excessive amount of exposed seatpost?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

It looks like a weak point in the frame design. That big lump of weld between the tubes is utterly rigid, so any energy from the frame will be working just behind that weld - about where you are getting cracking, and flexing it a little.
If they keep replacing then keep riding. A fresh frame a year is a pretty sweet deal! If they don't warranty the frame then play hell.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> I'd go for a size large frame.
> At 6', I don't know how you "fit" a medium.
> No idea why the frame cracked-lots of variables there, but two frames failing in the same spot would have me looking for something different and I'd start with a larger frame.
> Do you run an excessive amount of exposed seatpost?


7 or so inches.....is that excessive?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

PhxChem said:


> 7 or so inches.....is that excessive?


7" of exposed post between the seat tube clamp and the saddle is not excessive.
6' with short legs and long arms? 
Maybe the medium is a fit for you.
When large riders get on smaller frames, often times they have so much seat post exposed that it acts like a lever if the post is not at a correct insertion depth for the frame.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

Took the bike to the shop. The first thing the guy asked me was "did you store your bike in a weird way?" What? I'm assuming that he though I hung my bike by the front triangle, how this would produce a stress crack is unknown (I don't think he was really paying attention). Said he would talk to the DB rep.....get back to me.....yadda.....

We'll see....


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

PhxChem said:


> Took the bike to the shop. The first thing the guy asked me was "did you store your bike in a weird way?" What? I'm assuming that he though I hung my bike by the front triangle, how this would produce a stress crack is unknown (I don't think he was really paying attention). Said he would talk to the DB rep.....get back to me.....yadda.....
> 
> We'll see....


And this here is why bike shops get a bad name. Why in the heck would storing your bike, IN ANY MANNER, cause a frame to break?! gaaahhhh
You should have a chat with the owner, just so they are aware of their employee level...as a public service really.

I'd say, get replacement frame. Have shop give the bike a real good cleaning when they rebuild it.

And then sell it!

Move on. Not worth the risk, and down time, honestly.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Disclaimer: Storing your bike under you car may result in frame breakage.



What a silly question to ask...


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

Knight511 said:


> Disclaimer: Storing your bike under you car may result in frame breakage.


That's EXACTLY how I stored it!! No one told me... =0}

The current word is: Diamondback needs us [bike shop] to fill out some paperwork before they will tell us [bike shop] anything....


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

Finally got my bike (well, actually a new complete frame) back. They gave me a 2012 Sortie 1 frame (like the one I originally owned). But there were a few hick-ups. 

-Sometime before Christmas, the bike shop said the frame was in. But then they said Diamondback sent the wrong size. They said my fork would't fit (maybe the head tube is a slightly different length on the different sizes).
-The correct frame came in again. But, they forgot the headset??
-It took almost two weeks to get the headset from Diamondback (they say). I could have bought a headed set myself (probably a better one) and give it to them to install.

The only weird thing is this time they replaced the whole frame, not just the front triangle. They also replaced my rear shock (last time they did not). Not complaining, just wondering what is going on behind the scenes...

Also, the first time they replaced my frame, they replaced the front triangle with a 2013 Sortie Black front triangle. This time, they gave me what appears to be a 2012 Sortie 1 (full frame), just like the original. I thought that initially they may have run out of the 2012 models. Did they find some more?

Also, one thing I forgot to mention in my original post is that I replaced the O.E. stem with a shorter one on my first two frames. Could THAT have increased any forces on the top tube where both frames broke?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Shorter stem would actually apply less leverage on the head tube. 

They probably just replaced the whole frame because that is what they found in the warehouse. ~shrugs~ Hopefully this one works out.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

I suspect subtle differences in the way we all ride torques and stresses bikes in different ways. I have broken two frames as well, and just like you they both broke in the exact same spot. In my case they were completely different models and suspension designs, but both broke at the rear shock mount. I know another guy who has broken multiple frames, and for him it is always the chain stay/rear triangle area. 

Ride the **** out of the replacement. When you finally buy a different bike, look for a brand with a great warranty and a frame built beefy up front where you know your riding style stresses the bike.


----------



## gotboostedvr6 (Sep 1, 2008)

How is the new frame working for ya?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I broke a 2012 DB mission in the same spot. That coped weld between TT and DT puts a lot of stress on that part of the tubing. It works like a can opener.

I'm on a steel canfield now. **** yeah.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

2 frames in the same spot, Ride the 3rd. if it goes, get it replaced and sell it. 
Then buy a frame where the TT and DT do not touch. 
As has been said, that massive weld will not move, but the frame behind it will. It sounds to me that, for your riding style, the frame is too weak right behind the weld. It is a a design flaw, in my opinion.


----------



## PhxChem (Aug 4, 2010)

ProfGumby said:


> 2 frames in the same spot, Ride the 3rd. if it goes, get it replaced and sell it.
> Then buy a frame where the TT and DT do not touch.
> As has been said, that massive weld will not move, but the frame behind it will. It sounds to me that, for your riding style, the frame is too weak right behind the weld. It is a a design flaw, in my opinion.


The third one broke in April 2013 in a different spot, part of the swing arm (which was actually new this time). They eventually took it back and gave me store credit concluding "this isn't the bike for you". I think the guys at Performance were tired of seeing me.

While this was being sorted out in April (when I assumed they were just going to give me another Sortie), I went ahead and bought a Trek Fuel EX 8 from a Trek shop instead (I was tired with dealing with the DB. The guys at performance helped me pick out a hard tail "back up" bike with my store credit).

I then broke the EVO link (rocker arm) on my Trek a couple of weeks ago. Got the link replaced. Also went through a couple of rear hubs. FINALLY, got a rear wheel built: DT Swiss 350 hub with Stan's Arch EX....it's up and running, for now.


----------

